# Moving to Ontinyent in December



## CarolxCliff (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi

My husband and I will be moving to Ontinyent (Valencia region) in December from the UK and I'm just looking for any top tips and advice from those that have done the move already - what to do and what definitely not to do :0). 

Also, does anyone else on the forum live in the area and can give local services advice too?

3 months and counting...... 

Carol x


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you retiring ?


----------



## CarolxCliff (Jul 24, 2014)

amespana said:


> Are you retiring ?


No, we will be working - we are both in our 40s


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CarolxCliff said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I will be moving to Ontinyent (Valencia region) in December from the UK and I'm just looking for any top tips and advice from those that have done the move already - what to do and what definitely not to do :0).
> 
> ...


:welcome:


one of our moderators, snikpoh, lives in Ontinyent - I'm sure he can give you lots of info about the area

what will you be doing there? 

We thought of moving there at one point, but I prefer the coast - it's a little cooler in summer & warmer in winter


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CarolxCliff said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I will be moving to Ontinyent (Valencia region) in December from the UK and I'm just looking for any top tips and advice from those that have done the move already - what to do and what definitely not to do :0).
> 
> ...


Welcome.

We've lived in Ontinyent for 8 years now and have children who've been to school here and one who's now at University in Spain.

Fire any questions you like at me and I'll try and answer them. We've helped most of those that have moved here so I'm sure we will either have the answers or lnow where to find them.


----------



## CarolxCliff (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, for the welcome and the info. That's great news.

I'm an Executive Assistant so will continue to work doing that and my husband works away a lot so it doesn't matter where he is based. I will need to look into becoming self employed from April when my current contract ends, I believe it's quite a procedure!

Snikpoh, if you've lived in Ontinyent for 8 years you must like it? Do you have an email address I could write to you on or would you prefer through the forum? We've had the house for 18 months and are slowly making the changes we want. Still a lot to do though. If you could recommend an electrician and a plasterer it would be a great help :0) I'm sure I will have lots more questions as we get nearer.....

Thanks Carol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CarolxCliff said:


> Thanks, for the welcome and the info. That's great news.
> 
> I'm an Executive Assistant so will continue to work doing that and my husband works away a lot so it doesn't matter where he is based. I will need to look into becoming self employed from April when my current contract ends, I believe it's quite a procedure!
> 
> ...


When you've made at least 5 posts, you will be able to either send me a message via the forum or (preferred) an email (left click on my forum name to see the options).

I can help with both electrician and plasterer (both Spanish of course).


----------



## CarolxCliff (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks that's great.

:0)


----------



## emerywd (Sep 5, 2018)

CarolxCliff said:


> Thanks, for the welcome and the info. That's great news.
> 
> I'm an Executive Assistant so will continue to work doing that and my husband works away a lot so it doesn't matter where he is based. I will need to look into becoming self employed from April when my current contract ends, I believe it's quite a procedure!
> 
> ...


how is it working out for you? we're moving next month (mid 40s with 1 daughter). Looking forward to it immensely


----------

